# Suggestions or Advice on my layout design



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

This is probably the best layout design I have come up with so far. On the bottom right hand corner, you have the Staging and Norfolk & Western Interchange yard. On the left you have the coal mine yard and on top you have the engine terminal and storage yard. There is also two passing sidings on the layout. 

I don't know if I have room for anything else, I'd _like_ to be able to add in a couple more industries just so I can run some local trains on the route, the passing sidings will have passenger stations so that I can run passenger trains. On the bottom left, there will be a section of track that'll lift up (or swing) so that a person can get into the middle of the layout.

Any advice, suggestion or critique?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it kind of depends on your personal preference between 'rail fanning' continuous loop or switching ... the rail 'close' to the operator is the running loop, I enjoy switching, and like to have that 'closer' to me, both to operate, and re-rail in case of 'oops' events .. I picture this with the main loop [bottom 3/4's] moved to the outside, and left side spurs angled a bit with industries closer to the operator, and the bottom 1/4 can be double tracked which can add a spur [or two] to the area just to the right of the box in the bottom left corner ... i can picture it, but maybe not explain it well, lol ... again, depends of what type of operations you prefer


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

The yard might have access (reach) problems because its 3+ ft over the roundhouse area.

Another suggestion is to rearrange the staging to make it "bow tie" staging. Put the two staging yards with the exit switches facing each other and the yards pointing away from each other. That way to restage, you just back a train from one staging yard into the other and vice versa.

Throw in some industries and you'll have a nice layout that will handle one or maybe two short trains at a time.


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

dave1905 said:


> The yard might have access (reach) problems because its 3+ ft over the roundhouse area.
> 
> Another suggestion is to rearrange the staging to make it "bow tie" staging. Put the two staging yards with the exit switches facing each other and the yards pointing away from each other. That way to restage, you just back a train from one staging yard into the other and vice versa.
> 
> Throw in some industries and you'll have a nice layout that will handle one or maybe two short trains at a time.


Can you show me a picture of what a bow tie yard looks like?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a very nice single track continuous running layout. You didn't
mention, DCC or DC. I'm hoping DCC, because with it you can really
utilize the passing sidings by having one train going clockwise while
another goes counter clockwise at the same time. Can't do that with DC.

You have what appears to be a large amount of
area that you could use to create more spurs for
industries. Consider smaller businesses that use rail freight,
you can have 2 or 3 of them on a 'team' track.
You have a couple of nice yards, the spurs would give you
the places to pick up and spot cars in switching sessions. 

You'll be glad you installed a 'bridge' to give access to the center
of your layout. Do plan to have an automatic shut down of isolated tracks
leading to the bridge when the bridge it 'up'. 

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Having the industry tracks in opposite directions,it could be handy to be able to turn trains around.My thoughts....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Having the industry tracks in opposite directions,it could be handy to be able to turn trains around.My thoughts....


Jake

That's what passing sidings are for. The loco runs around the car
to get on the right side of it for any given spur. There should be
a runaround capability near all yards and industrial areas where
design indicates the need.

Switching operations are much more challenging and interesting
when you have this sort of arrangement.

The turntable offers the ability to turn around locos, it is not
necessary to turnaround a whole train. Just move the caboose.

Don


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

Made some adjustment to the layout, and added in two sidings for industries. 










I'm wondering if I could put in a branch line that goes to a logging camp. I've been toying with the idea of a branch line that uses a shay locomotive. 

Thoughts?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My thoughts on the logging branch question are the same as my thoughts on any question of this nature: it's your layout, do what you want to. If you want a logging branch line with a shay, by all means build one.

Model railroading isn't a beauty pagent, where you display your layout for the approval of others.

One way to do this would be to put a tunnel over the upper right corner and put your logging camp there. The branch line could come in from either direction. You could use an steep slope, or leave it flat (Shays were typically used where grades were too steep for standard locos. A shay could shuttle log cars down to tbe mainline for pickup by another loco.


----------

